# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  №1 ահաբեկիչը սպանված է, ԱՄՆ-ն ցնծում է...

## Artgeo

Ուսամա Բեն Լադենը սպանված է... Կամ մահացել է... Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ մահացել է և հետմահու «սպանվել»... Տենց ա պետք...
Ինտեռպոլը զգուշացրել է արդեն, որ աշխարհին նոր ահաբեկչական ակտեր են սպասում: Կարճ ասած խառը պատմություն ա, կարծում եմ նաև քննարկման նյութ կա: 

Ուսամա Բեն Լադենը, ո՞վ էր նա, արդյո՞ք №1 ահաբեկիչն էր և ի՞նչ կլինի նրա մահից հետո: 

Հ.Գ. Ցնծում են...

----------


## Lion

Իսկ էդ ոնցա եղել, մանրամասներ կան?

----------


## Adriano

Օբաման ուսումնասիրելով իր տրամադրության տակ եղած հետախուզական տվյալները, հրաման է տվել վերացնել Բեն Լադենին, եթե չեմ սխալվում Իսլամաբադ քաղաքում կամ նրա մոտակայքում… Չգիտեմ որքանով է հավաստի նրա մահվան վարկածը , սակայն այս պահին բոլորին հուզում է մեկ հարց լավ նրա մահը ինչ տվեց և ինչ կտա այսպես կոչված տեռորի դեմ պայքարում, այս հարցին փորձ է արել պատասխանել Collegium Civitas համալսարանի տեռորիզմի ուսւմնասիրության կենտրոնի տնօրեն և Լեհաստանի ազգային անվտանգության բյուրոյի գիտակ Կշիշտոֆ Լեդելը  (Krzysztof Liedel)…
Խնդրեմ կարդացեք այս հեղինակավոր մարդու կարծիքը և քննարկենք այն

----------

Jarre (02.05.2011), Lion (02.05.2011)

----------


## VisTolog



----------


## Lion

> Հ.Գ. Ցնծում են...


Եվ իզուր - քանի չեն վերացվել տեռոռը ծնող պատճառները, իսկ դրանք հաստատ չեն վերացվել, ամեն ինչ ամենևին էլ վերջացած չէ: Սա առավելագույնը տակտիկական մի հաղթանակ է, ընդամենը...

----------

Jarre (02.05.2011), One_Way_Ticket (02.05.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Օղորմի:

----------

Inna (02.05.2011), Kuk (02.05.2011), Moonwalker (02.05.2011), Rammstein (03.05.2011), Ungrateful (02.05.2011), Արամ (02.05.2011)

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

Ես չեմ հավատում, որ սպանել են Բեն Լադենին: Հերթական սուտնա, որով մարդկանց աչքին թոզ են փչում: Ինչի , որ իրան սպանած լինեին կարողա հիմա Ամերիկան սենց հանգիստ, խախանդ իրա կյանքով ապրեր????միանգամից մի քանի տեռորիստական ակտ տեղի կունենար, էդ մարդը 19 երեխա ունի, այսինքն արդեն 18, էդ էլ հերիք կլինի նման մի բան կազմակերպելու համար: Էնպես, որ սա ուղղակի շոու է, ընդամենը մի դիմակ, որը նախընտրեց կրել Օբաման:

----------

Morg (03.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Հ.Գ. Ցնծում են...


Մարդկանց ինչքա՜ն քիչ բան ա պետք ուրախությունից խելքը կորցնելու համար։

----------

Lion (03.05.2011), Lusinamara (02.05.2011), Skeptic (02.05.2011), Գաղթական (04.05.2011), Շինարար (02.05.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես չեմ հավատում, որ սպանել են Բեն Լադենին: Հերթական սուտնա, որով մարդկանց աչքին թոզ են փչում: Ինչի , որ իրան սպանած լինեին կարողա հիմա Ամերիկան սենց հանգիստ, խախանդ իրա կյանքով ապրեր????միանգամից մի քանի տեռորիստական ակտ տեղի կունենար, էդ մարդը 19 երեխա ունի, այսինքն արդեն 18, էդ էլ հերիք կլինի նման մի բան կազմակերպելու համար: Էնպես, որ սա ուղղակի շոու է, ընդամենը մի դիմակ, որը նախընտրեց կրել Օբաման:


Հլը 24 ժամ էլ երևի չկա ինչ սպանել են, մի քանի ժամվա մեջ պիտի հասցնեին տեռորիստական ակտ կազմակերպել ու իրականացնե՞լ:

----------

Albus (03.05.2011), Ուլուանա (02.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մարդկանց ինչքա՜ն քիչ բան ա պետք ուրախությունից խելքը կորցնելու համար։


Հաց և տեսարաններ, ընդ որում վերջինի դեպքում հնարավորինս շատ արյուն, դարերից եկած, փորձված բան ա :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (02.05.2011)

----------


## karalyok

հա հետո ինչ,մեկա տեռորիզմը ոնց անհոգ ծախկում էր,էդպես էլ անհոգ շարունակելու ա ծախկել,ուղղակի գլխավոր հերոսի անունը կփոխվի:

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

> Հլը 24 ժամ էլ երևի չկա ինչ սպանել են, մի քանի ժամվա մեջ պիտի հասցնեին տեռորիստական ակտ կազմակերպել ու իրականացնե՞լ:


հնարավորա, որ անեին, ես չեմ բացառում էդ ծայրահեղականներից ոչինչ: Հիմա ինչ սպասենք ևս մի քանի ժամ??????

----------


## davidus

> Հաց և տեսարաններ, ընդ որում վերջինի դեպքում հնարավորինս շատ արյուն, դարերից եկած, փորձված բան ա


Հատկապես՝ արաբի արյուն։  :Yes:

----------


## VisTolog

> հնարավորա, որ անեին, ես չեմ բացառում էդ ծայրահեղականներից ոչինչ: Հիմա ինչ սպասենք ևս մի քանի ժամ??????


Ես ոչ մի տեռորի էլ չեմ սպասում:

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

Իհարկե, ես էլ չեմ սպասում, էդ լուրը պիտի իրականություն լինի, որ նման արձագանք ստանա :Ճ մեկ մեկ ինձ թվումա, որ մարդիկ ուզում են հավատան կոնկրետ մի բանի, ոչ թե իրոք հավատում են.......Ի դեպ նշեմ կոնկրետ քեզ համար չեմ ասում Վիստոլոգ ջան, ընդհանուրի մասին է խոսքը

----------


## VisTolog

> Իհարկե, ես էլ չեմ սպասում, էդ լուրը պիտի իրականություն լինի, որ նման արձագանք ստանա :Ճ մեկ մեկ ինձ թվումա, որ մարդիկ ուզում են հավատան կոնկրետ մի բանի, ոչ թե իրոք հավատում են.......Ի դեպ նշեմ կոնկրետ քեզ համար չեմ ասում Վիստոլոգ ջան, ընդհանուրի մասին է խոսքը


Եթե նույնիսկ ուղիղ եթերով էլ ցույց տային թե ոնց են մասերի բաժանում Բենին, մեկա դու ու էլի մի քանի «անհավատներ» դրան չէին հավատալու կամ չէին ուզենալու հավատալ:

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

Դա քա իրավունքնա, ուզում ես հավատա, ուզում ես չէ.......իսկ իմ կարծիքը անհավատություն չի........ես երբեք էլ հակված չեմ եղել առանց ապացույցների ինչ-որ բանի հավատալուն որոշ մարդկանց պես.....

----------


## Lusinamara

Առաջարկում եմ, եթե չեք նայել, անպայման նայեք այս վիդեոն.. :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Առաջարկում եմ, եթե չեք նայել, անպայման նայեք այս վիդեոն..


Պետքա զվարճալի տեսահոլովակներւմ դնեիր :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Առաջարկում եմ, եթե չեք նայել, անպայման նայեք այս վիդեոն..


Լրիվ նույն ձևի կարելի ա ապացւցել որ ասենք Սեռժն կամ ավելի լավ թեկանծու ասեմ`Սաշիկնա Բեն Լադենը ...

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե նույնիսկ ուղիղ եթերով էլ ցույց տային թե ոնց են մասերի բաժանում Բենին, մեկա դու ու էլի մի քանի «անհավատներ» դրան չէին հավատալու կամ չէին ուզենալու հավատալ:


Վիստ ուզենալ կամ չուզենալը ո՞րն ա: Նման հզոր տեռորիստների նվազումը բոլոր նորմալ մարդկանց համար էլ դրական երևույթ ա: Իսկ անհավատը ո՞րն ա, դու վստահ ե՞ս, որ ինքն ա. մոտեցել, շոշափել, դուխու հոտով ճանաչել ե՞ս :LOL:  Պատասխան հարվածի համար էլ անպայման չի օրեր անցնի, կարար րոպեներ անց սկսվեր, ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ոնց են կազմակերպում, կամ ի՞նչ գիտես, որ էս անգամ էլ նենց կկազմակերպեին, ոնց միշտ են կազմակերպում: Մի խոսքով՝ հազար ու մի հարց կա, տենց վստահ ու ամենագետի պես չարժի խոսալ: Կոնկրետ ես նույնիսկ վստահ չեմ, որ ինքը իսկապես տեռորիստ ա, այսինքն՝ իսկապես ինքն ա անում տեռոր, ոչ թե համաձայնեցված: Իսկ դու նենց վստահ ես խոսում, ոնց որ էդ դուխին դու ես իրան նվիրել, հիմա էլ դիակի վրից էդ հոտն ա գալիս :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ ուզենալ կամ չուզենալը ո՞րն ա: Նման հզոր տեռորիստների նվազումը բոլոր նորմալ մարդկանց համար էլ դրական երևույթ ա: Իսկ անհավատը ո՞րն ա, դու վստահ ե՞ս, որ ինքն ա. մոտեցել, շոշափել, դուխու հոտով ճանաչել ե՞ս Պատասխան հարվածի համար էլ անպայման չի օրեր անցնի, կարար րոպեներ անց սկսվեր, ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ոնց են կազմակերպում, կամ ի՞նչ գիտես, որ էս անգամ էլ նենց կկազմակերպեին, ոնց միշտ են կազմակերպում: *Մի խոսքով՝ հազար ու մի հարց կա, տենց վստահ ու ամենագետի պես չարժի խոսալ:* Կոնկրետ ես նույնիսկ վստահ չեմ, որ ինքը իսկապես տեռորիստ ա, այսինքն՝ իսկապես ինքն ա անում տեռոր, ոչ թե համաձայնեցված: Իսկ դու նենց վստահ ես խոսում, ոնց որ էդ դուխին դու ես իրան նվիրել, հիմա էլ դիակի վրից էդ հոտն ա գալիս


Բա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում :LOL: 

Ընդամենը նմանատիպ գրառմանը նմանատիպ պատասխան էի տալիս :Pardon:

----------

Skeptic (02.05.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Մարմինը «թաղել» են ծովում:

----------


## 0david0

ԴՆԹ թեսթը 99,9 տոկոսով հաստատել է, որ Պակիստանում ԱՄՆ զինծառայողների հատուկ գործողության արդյունքում սպանվածը հենց Ուսամա Բեն Լադենն է, մայիսի 2-ին հաղորդում է Associated Press-ը` վկայակոչելով ԱՄՆ նախագահ Բարաք Օբամայի վարչակազմը:
Վարչակազմի ներկայացուցիչները առայժմ չեն հաղորդել որեւէ մանրամասն թեսթի անցկացման վերաբերյալ:
«Թիվ մեկ ահաբեկիչը» սպանվել է կիրակի օրը Աբբոտաբադ քաղաքում: Նրա մահը հաստատել էր ԱՄՆ նախագահ Բարաք Օբաման:
Նյուզ.ամ

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինչ զզվելի աշխարհում ենք ապրում:

----------

Chilly (02.05.2011), Ungrateful (02.05.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ իմ :սմայլիկին էլ չի  :Boredom:

----------


## Արշակ

Ավելի հակված եմ էն կարծիքին, որ Բեն Լադենը սկի գոյություն էլ չի ունեցել՝ հնարովի կերպար էր, ստեղծված «Տեռորիզմի դեմ պայքարը» ակտիվ պահելու ու դրա անվան տակ էստեղ–էնտեղ գմփցնելու, մարդկանց «բոբո ձաձայով» վախացնելու համար։ Բայց դե արդեն սպառել էր իրան, էֆեկտը թուլացել էր, «սպանեցին» ու նորից կսկսեն տժալ։  :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (02.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (02.05.2011)

----------


## Նետ

Ժողովուրդ ջան. ես միշտ խիստ կասկածել եմ ՙԲեն Լադեն՚ անձի իրական լինելու շուրջ։Կարծում եմ դա ամերիկյան հերդական խաղերից էր։Կասկածս գալիս է հիմնավորելու նաև  ՙծովային հուղարկավորությունը՚։
Տեսնես ՙգերեզմանը՚ փորելիս քանի հոգի են խեղդվել :Smile:   ։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էկել եմ՝ կանխավ շնորհավորեմ Օբամային ԱՄՆ նախագահի պաշտոնը պահպանելու առթիվ։ 
 :Bux: 
Վերընտրվելու գինը՝ մեկ դիակ...   :Wink:

----------


## 0david0

> Էկել եմ՝ կանխավ շնորհավորեմ Օբամային ԱՄՆ նախագահի պաշտոնը պահպանելու առթիվ։ 
> 
> Վերընտրվելու գինը՝ մեկ դիակ...


Վերընտրվելու գինը՝ հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչում  :Think:

----------


## yerevanci

Թող  ցնծա,  ցնծա,  էսա  որ  վրա  վրա  ահաբեկչությունները  Ամերիկան  «կցնծացնեն» (չգիտեմ  սենց  բառ  կա,  թե՝ չէ,  բայց  ինձ  հասկացաք  երևի  :Smile:  ),  այ  էտ  ժամանակ  կհիշեն  էս  օրը

----------


## min-mak

ժող դաժան նկար է բայց միակ ռեալ ապացույցը որ բեն լադենը սպանված է, բայց դե հարցականներ շատ կան

----------


## min-mak

նկարը գցելուցս մի քանի րոպե հետո ինտերնետում գտա որ որոշ մարդիկ բացահայտել են որ նկարը կեղծ է

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Շատ հետաքրքիր նկարա. գլխի վերևի մասը լրիվ վնասվածա, իսկ այ մի քանի սանտիմ ներքև մի փոքրիկ քերծվածք էլ չկա, էն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ պայթյունի արդյունքա սա ))
Ոնց էլ հավատում եք....
իմ կարծիքով.  Չկա տենց մարդ, կեղծ ստեղծված կերպարա որոշ դեպքերում մարդկանց զգոն կամ վախեցած պահելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ, էնպես ծանր եք տարել ամերիկացիների ցնծալը, ոնց-որ բեն Լադենը ձեր հարազատն էր կամ էլ ճիշտ էիք համարում իր գործելաոճը: Ճիշտ ա, գեղեցիկ չեն այս կադրերը, բայց... ձեզ իրենց տեղը դրեք. մեկը փորձվեր մեր երկրում նման մի բան կազմակերպեր, մի՞թե չէիք ուրախանա, եթե մի օր հայկական հատուկ ծառայությունները գտնեին գլխավորին ու գլխատեին: Մի մոռացեք, որ էդ մարդիկ կորցրել են իրենց հարազատներին սեպտեմբերի 11-ին, ու սա կարծես թե դատավարություն էր, դատավճիռը եղավ մահապատիժը: Էս պահին էդ մարդկանց քաղաքականությունը չէ, որ հետաքրքրում է: Քաղաքականությունից կսկսեն խոսել միգուցե վաղը, բայց ոչ այսօր. այսօր նրանք տոնում են իրենց հարազատներին սպանած մարդու մահը: Ու հա, մի կարծեք, թե դուք վեր եք նման զգացումներից ու չեք ուրախանա, եթե ասենք վաղը հայերը սպանեն մեր զինվորներին սպանող դիպուկահարներին հրաման տվողին:

----------

Rammer (03.05.2011), Sagittarius (03.05.2011), VisTolog (02.05.2011), Աբելյան (03.05.2011), Աթեիստ (02.05.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Ավելի հակված եմ էն կարծիքին, որ Բեն Լադենը սկի գոյություն էլ չի ունեցել՝ հնարովի կերպար էր, ստեղծված «Տեռորիզմի դեմ պայքարը» ակտիվ պահելու ու դրա անվան տակ էստեղ–էնտեղ գմփցնելու, մարդկանց «բոբո ձաձայով» վախացնելու համար։ Բայց դե արդեն սպառել էր իրան, էֆեկտը թուլացել էր, «սպանեցին» ու նորից կսկսեն տժալ։


Ես էլ եմ մոտավորապես նույն կարծիքին. ու հիմա մտածում եմ, որ խոշոր ահաբեկչություններ ա նախատեսված, ինչի համար էլ «սպանեցին» տեռորիստին, որպեսզի սպասվող ահաբեկչությունների մեղքը գցեն նրա «խմբի» վրա, իբր վրեժ են լուծում: Մի խոսքով՝ փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ նմանատիպ դեպքերի իրական պատկերը երբևէ հասու չի եղել էդ ամենից շատ քիչ հեռու գտնվողներին նույնիսկ, էլ ուր մնաց ողջ աշխարհն իմանա իրականությունը: Ամբողջը խաղ ա, մեծ խաղ:

----------

Ungrateful (02.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (02.05.2011)

----------


## AMzone

Տապոռ Ամերիկացիք ուրախանում են,  Ինձ համար անկեղծ ասած  ֆսյո  ռավնոյա, Բեն լադենին կսպանեն, թե Օբամային...
Բայց մի բան գիտեմ, Բեն լադենին սպանելը ու էտ մարսելը շաաատ  դժվար  բանա,  սպասեքքք   անցած  "սեպտեմբերի" դեպքերից ահավոր մի բանի, եթե լուրերը հաստատվեն:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժողովուրդ, էնպես ծանր եք տարել ամերիկացիների ցնծալը, ոնց-որ բեն Լադենը ձեր հարազատն էր կամ էլ ճիշտ էիք համարում իր գործելաոճը: Ճիշտ ա, գեղեցիկ չեն այս կադրերը, բայց... ձեզ իրենց տեղը դրեք. մեկը փորձվեր մեր երկրում նման մի բան կազմակերպեր, մի՞թե չէիք ուրախանա, եթե մի օր հայկական հատուկ ծառայությունները գտնեին գլխավորին ու գլխատեին: Մի մոռացեք, որ էդ մարդիկ կորցրել են իրենց հարազատներին սեպտեմբերի 11-ին, ու սա կարծես թե դատավարություն էր, դատավճիռը եղավ մահապատիժը: Էս պահին էդ մարդկանց քաղաքականությունը չէ, որ հետաքրքրում է: Քաղաքականությունից կսկսեն խոսել միգուցե վաղը, բայց ոչ այսօր. այսօր նրանք տոնում են իրենց հարազատներին սպանած մարդու մահը: Ու հա, մի կարծեք, թե դուք վեր եք նման զգացումներից ու չեք ուրախանա, եթե ասենք վաղը հայերը սպանեն մեր զինվորներին սպանող դիպուկահարներին հրաման տվողին:


Աստղ…  :Shok:  Դու մինչեւ հիմա հավատում ես, որ սեպտեմբերի 11-ը Բեն Լադենի կամ որեւէ այլ տեռորիստի հետ կապ ունի՞:  :Shok: 
Այսինքն` հա, տեռորիստի հետ կապ ունի, բայց էդ տեռորիստը ԱՄՆ-ի ղեկավարությունն ա: Ախր փաստեր կան…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ…  Դու մինչեւ հիմա հավատում ես, որ սեպտեմբերի 11-ը Բեն Լադենի կամ որեւէ այլ տեռորիստի հետ կապ ունի՞: 
> Այսինքն` հա, տեռորիստի հետ կապ ունի, բայց էդ տեռորիստը ԱՄՆ-ի ղեկավարությունն ա: Ախր փաստեր կան…


Ռամշ ջան, էդ կարևոր չի: Ես մարդկանց ցնծալու մասին եմ խոսում, որ դա ոչ զարմանալի է, ոչ էլ դատապարտելի, որովհետև խոսում է վրեժը:
Թե չէ 9/11-ը շատ հակասական տարբերակներ ունի. դա չեմ ժխտում:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մի բան էլ. ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ ԱՄՆ-ը ամենազոր է, որ բացառվում է ինչ-որ բան տեղի ունենա` առանց իր գիտության կամ վերահսկողության: Ես չեմ բացառում ոչինչ, բայց ուզում եմ նաև այս ուղղությամբ մտածեք: Իհարկե զուգահեռներ պետք է անցկացնել հենց թեկուզ Պերլ Հարբորի հետ, բայց վստահ պնդել ոչնչի վրա չենք կարող, ամեն դեպքում: Եթե ամենազոր էր, Վիկիլիքսը ինչպե՞ս կարողացավ նման հանդգնության գնալ: Մի՞թե ԱՄՆ-ին այդքան հաճելի էր իր դիվանագիտական գրագրության գաղտնազերծումը: Մի՞թե ԱՄՆ-ը ուզում էր ասել` ես այնքան հզոր եմ, որ անգամ իմ այս նամակների հրապարակումից հետո էլ ոչ մեկդ ոչնչի համար չեք համարձակվի բողոքել: Մի քիչ այն չէ: Ես զուգահեռ եմ անցկացնում նաև Ռուսաստանի հետ: Իրենք էլ Խատաբին խփեցին: Չէի հավատում: Բայց այսքան տարի է անցել, ձայն-ծպտուն չկա  :Think: :

Իհարկե, շատ մեեեծ կասկած կա, որ իսլամական դիմադրությունը միմիայն հրահրված շարժում է` տերությունների կողմից` ներխուժելու համար անհրաժեշտ տարածքներ, բայց ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ ռուս-չեչենական պատերազմը այդքան էլ հաճելի ու շահութաբեր չէր Ռուսաստանին: Պատերազմից հետո միգուցե ձեռնտու լիներ, որ մշտական զորքեր պահեր Ռուսաստանը Չեչնիայում` թույլ չտալու համար անկախության պայքարի ծավալում: Բայց հասկանու՞մ եք` հենց այդ ճնշումն է ծնում դիմադրությունը: Էս գիշերվա կեսին վաբշե դժվար ա խելքին մոտիկ բան գրել  :Jpit: :
Եվ հետո, մի թերագնահատեք Արևելքը: Արևելքը չի ցանկանում ձուլվել Արևմուտքին: Ու ինչքան Արևմուտքը փորձի իր գաղափարները տարածել Արևելքում, այնքան մեծանալու է դիմադրությունը, ինչը արտահայտվում է առաջին հերթին իսլամի ռադիկալացմամբ: Ես չեմ հավատում քաղաքակրթությունների բախմանը, բայց Արևելքում մի քիչ այլ է. Իսլամի հանդեպ շատ զգայուն են, որովհետև դա միայն կրոն չէ, դա իրենց արժեհամակարգն է: Այդ պատճառով էլ Օբաման ու մյուսները բեն Լադենի դին «թաղեցին»` ըստ իսլամական օրենքի, անընդհատ շեշտեցին, որ սա իսլամական աշխարհի դեմ ուղղված օպերացիա չէր, այլ` ահաբեկչի: Դեռ Պաղեստինի ղեկավարությունն էլ ողջունեց այս քայլը: Լավ, շատ երկար ստացվեց  ::}: :
Ասածս ի՞նչ ա. մի թերագնահատեք Արևելքը ու դիմադրական շարժումների ծագումը: Ի վերջո ինչու՞ պետք ա արաբը հանդուրժի, որ իր հայրենիքում ամենախոշոր ընկերությունները օտարերկրացիների ձեռքում լինեն: Լավ, էլ չեմ գրում  :LOL: :

----------

min-mak (03.05.2011), Tig (03.05.2011), Գաղթական (04.05.2011), Հայկօ (03.05.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Ու հա, մի կարծեք, թե դուք վեր եք նման զգացումներից ու չեք ուրախանա, եթե ասենք վաղը հայերը սպանեն մեր զինվորներին սպանող դիպուկահարներին հրաման տվողին:


Ես երազում եմ ետ օրվա մասին...

----------

min-mak (03.05.2011)

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի բան էլ. ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ ԱՄՆ-ը ամենազոր է, որ բացառվում է ինչ-որ բան տեղի ունենա` առանց իր գիտության կամ վերահսկողության: Ես չեմ բացառում ոչինչ, բայց ուզում եմ նաև այս ուղղությամբ մտածեք: Իհարկե զուգահեռներ պետք է անցկացնել հենց թեկուզ Պերլ Հարբորի հետ, բայց վստահ պնդել ոչնչի վրա չենք կարող, ամեն դեպքում: Եթե ամենազոր էր, Վիկիլիքսը ինչպե՞ս կարողացավ նման հանդգնության գնալ: Մի՞թե ԱՄՆ-ին այդքան հաճելի էր իր դիվանագիտական գրագրության գաղտնազերծումը: Մի՞թե ԱՄՆ-ը ուզում էր ասել` ես այնքան հզոր եմ, որ անգամ իմ այս նամակների հրապարակումից հետո էլ ոչ մեկդ ոչնչի համար չեք համարձակվի բողոքել: Մի քիչ այն չէ: Ես զուգահեռ եմ անցկացնում նաև Ռուսաստանի հետ: Իրենք էլ Խատաբին խփեցին: Չէի հավատում: Բայց այսքան տարի է անցել, ձայն-ծպտուն չկա :
> 
> Իհարկե, շատ մեեեծ կասկած կա, որ իսլամական դիմադրությունը միմիայն հրահրված շարժում է` տերությունների կողմից` ներխուժելու համար անհրաժեշտ տարածքներ, բայց ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ ռուս-չեչենական պատերազմը այդքան էլ հաճելի ու շահութաբեր չէր Ռուսաստանին: Պատերազմից հետո միգուցե ձեռնտու լիներ, որ մշտական զորքեր պահեր Ռուսաստանը Չեչնիայում` թույլ չտալու համար անկախության պայքարի ծավալում: Բայց հասկանու՞մ եք` հենց այդ ճնշումն է ծնում դիմադրությունը: Էս գիշերվա կեսին վաբշե դժվար ա խելքին մոտիկ բան գրել :
> Եվ հետո, մի թերագնահատեք Արևելքը: Արևելքը չի ցանկանում ձուլվել Արևմուտքին: Ու ինչքան Արևմուտքը փորձի իր գաղափարները տարածել Արևելքում, այնքան մեծանալու է դիմադրությունը, ինչը արտահայտվում է առաջին հերթին իսլամի ռադիկալացմամբ: Ես չեմ հավատում քաղաքակրթությունների բախմանը, բայց Արևելքում մի քիչ այլ է. Իսլամի հանդեպ շատ զգայուն են, որովհետև դա միայն կրոն չէ, դա իրենց արժեհամակարգն է: Այդ պատճառով էլ Օբաման ու մյուսները բեն Լադենի դին «թաղեցին»` ըստ իսլամական օրենքի, անընդհատ շեշտեցին, որ սա իսլամական աշխարհի դեմ ուղղված օպերացիա չէր, այլ` ահաբեկչի: Դեռ Պաղեստինի ղեկավարությունն էլ ողջունեց այս քայլը: Լավ, շատ երկար ստացվեց :
> Ասածս ի՞նչ ա. մի թերագնահատեք Արևելքը ու դիմադրական շարժումների ծագումը: Ի վերջո ինչու՞ պետք ա արաբը հանդուրժի, որ իր հայրենիքում ամենախոշոր ընկերությունները օտարերկրացիների ձեռքում լինեն: Լավ, էլ չեմ գրում :


 Աստղ ջան, ես Վիկիլիքսն էլ եմ մտածում որ ԱՄՆ–ի սարքածն էր  :Jpit:  Էդ մասին համապատասխան թեմայում կարծեմ գրել եմ, էլ չեմ ծավալվի, բայց որ ժամանակային առումով ավելի հեռվից փորձում եմ նայել, վերջին հաշվով էդ ամենը ԱՄՆ–ի բռնած քաղաքականությանը ավելի շատ օգուտ էր, քան թե վնաս։ 
Բայց իհարկե ԱՄՆ ամենազոր չի ու էս ամենից մեկ ա, ԱՄՆ–ի ժողովուրդը ավելի երջանիկ չի դառնում։ 
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Արևելքին, ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ. ինչքան արևմուտքը անհանդուրժող լինի արևելյան արժեքների նկատմամբ ու մեծամտաբար իրանը զոռի, էնքան աշխարհին, այդ թվում նաև արևմուտքին վատ ա լինելու։

----------

davidus (03.05.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ ջան, էդ կարևոր չի: Ես մարդկանց ցնծալու մասին եմ խոսում, որ դա ոչ զարմանալի է, ոչ էլ դատապարտելի, որովհետև խոսում է վրեժը:
> Թե չէ 9/11-ը շատ հակասական տարբերակներ ունի. դա չեմ ժխտում:


Հա, հասկանում եմ, որ իրանք առանց խորանալու են ցնծում,  :Jpit:  բայց դե էդ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թող քիչ նայեին իրանց զոմբիատորը, մի քիչ էլ քթածակով նայեին, որ չզոմբիանային:  :Beee:

----------


## Adriano

Ինձ շատ կասկածելի է թվում պաշտոնական իսլամաբադի դերը ընդհանրապես ԱՄՆ-ի գլխավորած պայքարում… Շատ կասկածելի է թվում այն, որ մինչ ամերիկացիները Բեն Լադենին փորձում են գտնել լեռներում, նա իր համար հանգստանում է Պակիստանում ու ինչնա հետաքրքիր ոչ թե ասենք ինչ-որ փակ վայրում այլ հենց մայրաքաղաքի կողքը, իր գեղեցիկ առանձնատանը…
Ու՞մ էր օգնում Պակիստանը

----------


## Kuk

Առանձնատունը ջանդամ, բա որ մի պիրիրոդ Ծաղկաձորում էր հանգաստանում, էդ լրիվ բոմբ էր:

----------


## Rammer

> Ես էլ եմ մոտավորապես նույն կարծիքին. ու հիմա մտածում եմ, որ խոշոր ահաբեկչություններ ա նախատեսված, ինչի համար էլ «սպանեցին» տեռորիստին, որպեսզի սպասվող ահաբեկչությունների մեղքը գցեն նրա «խմբի» վրա, իբր վրեժ են լուծում: Մի խոսքով՝ փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ նմանատիպ դեպքերի իրական պատկերը երբևէ հասու չի եղել էդ ամենից շատ քիչ հեռու գտնվողներին նույնիսկ, էլ ուր մնաց ողջ աշխարհն իմանա իրականությունը: Ամբողջը խաղ ա, մեծ խաղ:


Արտ ջան դու կասկածում ես ապեր ընդհանարպես Բեն Լադեն մարդ եղել ա թե ոչ?Ինչի ես կասկածում փաստոր կան հակառակը ապացուցող? իմ ապացույցը որ կա ամբողջ համաշխարհային ԶԼՄ-ներ են: Չկա մի հեղինակավոր մարդ կամ լրատվամիջոց որ ընդհանարպես հերքի էտ մարդու գոյությունը: 
Իսկ ընդհանարապես ինձ հականալի ա քո տեսակետը: Մարդի բնույթն ա այդպիսին սենսացիոն տեղեկատվության կամ ասենք հայտնի ընդւոնված տեսակտեի դեմ գնալ, նոր վարկած առաջարկել` մի հետաքրքիր դավադրության տեսություն հետո սկսել ինչ-որ ձևով ապացուցել դա: Ինչի համար? Մյուսներից առանձանալու համար: Եթե դու հավատում ես որ Բեն Լադենը չկար ու էս ամբողջը դավադրություն ա, ուրեմն պիտի հավատս որ Լևոնը մասսոն ա ու եկելա որ Հայաստանը ծախի քանի որ այս վարկածի վերաբերյալ ավելի "համոզիչ" փաստեր կան:

Իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն ա: Բեն Լադենը իրոք որ տեռորիստ էր և չեմ կասկածում որ իրան սպանել են, եթե կարիք կա կարամ հիմանվորեմ ինչու : Սովետը երբ մտել ա Աֆղանստան Բեն Լադենը հակագրոծակցել ա ԱՄՆ հատուկ ծառայությնների հետ `զենք ա առել, զինել ա մոջահեդներին, նառկոբիզնես և այլն: Սա է միակ փաստը որը շատերին թույլ ա տալիս մտածել որ իբր Բեն Լադենը եղել ա ՑՌՈւ-ի ագենտ: 
Դավադրության տեսւոյթւնները լիքն են ինտեռնետում, ավելի համոզիչ ավելի փաստարկված: Վերևում էլ կա մի հատ դրված "իրական ապացույց" որ Բեն Լադենը դա փաստորեն Օբամանա:

----------


## Morg

© Morg Ժողովուրդ չէք նկատել?

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> © Morg Ժողովուրդ չէք նկատել?


Ապսուռդա...
Տենց որ նմանացնելով լինի, կարողա հորքուրիս տղուն էլ նման լինի ( բախտս բերելա հորքուր չունեմ)... 

Իմ կարծքիով սա նախապատրաստական ներկայացումա ինչ-որ մեծ թատրոնից առաջ...
Ամերիկան ատամ ունի Պակիստանի վրա ու եթե ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը չլիներ նրանք վաղուց պատերազմ կսկսեին Պակիստանի դեմ: Երևի արդեն ահագին փող են հավաքել...  հազար տարիյա հայտարարում էին  որ Բեն Լադենը Պակիստանումա թաքնվում, էտ ոնց եղավ որ հենց նոր գտան նրա թաքնվելու տեղը
Չեմ հավատում Ամերիկայի ոչ մի պետական հայտարարության ( հատկապես`
 պետական)

----------


## Morg

> Ապսուռդա...
> Տենց որ նմանացնելով լինի, կարողա հորքուրիս տղուն էլ նման լինի ( բախտս բերելա հորքուր չունեմ)... 
> 
> Իմ կարծքիով սա նախապատրաստական ներկայացումա ինչ-որ մեծ թատրոնից առաջ...
> Ամերիկան ատամ ունի Պակիստանի վրա ու եթե ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը չլիներ նրանք վաղուց պատերազմ կսկսեին Պակիստանի դեմ: Երևի արդեն ահագին փող են հավաքել...  հազար տարիյա հայտարարում էին  որ Բեն Լադենը Պակիստանումա թաքնվում, էտ ոնց եղավ որ հենց նոր գտան նրա թաքնվելու տեղը
> Չեմ հավատում Ամերիկայի ոչ մի պետական հայտարարության ( հատկապես`
>  պետական)


Ես էլ եմ քո կարծիքին: Նկարն էլ դրել եմ, որ ցույց տամ, որ սարքաց photoshop արածա, որ իբր հենց դիակնա: Իրականում հենց էտ նկարն են ֆոոշոփ արել: Նմանության հարց չի:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ok, ինձ թված նկարի վերևում գրածի համար ես դրել , իբր բեն լադենն ու օբաման նույն մարդն է... չնայած ինչ-որ տեղ նույնն են էլի, մեկը բացահայտ ահաբեկիչա, մյուսը դիվանագետ ահաբեկիչ

----------


## Նետ

23594459.jpgՍա էլ ապացույց որ Բեն Լադենը ծովում է։  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (04.05.2011), Rammer (04.05.2011), zanazan (04.05.2011), Արամ (04.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> 23594459.jpgՍա էլ ապացույց որ Բեն Լադենը ծովում է։


Աչքիս սարքած ա ելի ՑՌՈւ-ի կողմից, սարքել են որ որպես Բեն Լադեն-ին թաքցնողներ  ակուլաների վերջը տան...
Որ ուշադիր նայեք, կտեսնեք որ ձեռքի ժամացույցը ջրային չի, հո հայվան չեր դրանով մտներ ջուրը..

----------

Jarre (05.05.2011), Rammer (04.05.2011), Արամ (04.05.2011), Նետ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> *Աչքիս սարքած ա ելի ՑՌՈւ-ի կողմից*, սարքել են որ որպես Բեն Լադեն-ին թաքցնողներ  ակուլաների վերջը տան...
> Որ ուշադիր նայեք, կտեսնեք որ ձեռքի ժամացույցը ջրային չի, հո հայվան չեր դրանով մտներ ջուրը..


 zanazan  ջան. մեղքս ի՞նչ թագցնեմ.ես եմ սարգել  :Blush:  ՑՌՈւ-ն չի։ :Smile: 
Ժամացույցը հանե՞մ։ :LOL:

----------

Armavir (04.05.2011)

----------


## Rammer

> Աչքիս սարքած ա ելի ՑՌՈւ-ի կողմից, սարքել են որ որպես Բեն Լադեն-ին թաքցնողներ  ակուլաների վերջը տան...
> Որ ուշադիր նայեք, կտեսնեք որ ձեռքի ժամացույցը ջրային չի, հո հայվան չեր դրանով մտներ ջուրը..


Իրականում ակուլանա ՑՌՈՒ ագենտ ու հատկապես վերևից որ մտնում ես ձախ, աջի վրի ատամը, նաղդ ՑՌՈՒ ագենտ ա...

----------

